# Can't get normal interface only vtnet0. Installed on KVM



## bryn1u (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have installed FreeBSD based on KVM. After install i got some weird interface vtnet0 and i can't add ip and other configuration things for network. Last time i got interface called re0 and everything worked great. This time i got some s...t. How can i change it ?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 23, 2018)

Depends on your host; that provides the emulated environment.


----------



## usdmatt (Jul 23, 2018)

> Last time i got interface called re0 and everything worked great. This time i got some s...t. How can i change it



In FreeBSD the interface is named after the type of network card (or more specifically the driver used). An Intel card might be called em0, where-as a Realtek card might be re0. vtnet is the driver used for the VirtIO network interface. This is the type of interface you would normally *want* to use in a virtual machine as it's designed specifically for virtualisation, without the overhead and extra complexity of trying to emulate an existing device.

If you have access to KVM then you may be able to change the network device to something else. Most hypervisors have an Intel e1000 option as it's a decent 1Gb interface and is very well supported by guests.

Of course, vtnet is well supported by FreeBSD, and is by far the best choice for a virtual machine. So the better resolution would be to find out why you can't assign an address to it. What commands or config options have you specified to try and assign an address?


----------

